# Show me your Setups!



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey All, 
Im pretty new here. im looking for ideas to help me redecorate my tank. I will probably stay with mostly rock background a few plants and who knows whatelse. Im looking for ideas so if you think your setup looks good post a pic here.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

240








55








collage


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's mine, first one 47 gallons:
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/album_showpage.php?pic_id=150

And 85G:
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/album_showpage.php?pic_id=164


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i dont know osteo.. i think u seem a bit overstocked. you need a 50,000 gallon minimum for those fish... :?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Pac-man, you seem to have some kind of grudge against me, cheer up!
By the way they are swordtails in the smaller one and the bigger has balack skirts and yo-yo loaches.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

nice guys! any one else?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Sure Dude, here is my 75g, 
13 Pulcher Kribs///5 White Clouds//4 Zebra Danios//Glow Light//
Head Lite Tail Lite,B-Pleco, 2 Blue Gouramis, 
4 Angel Fish, cory cat, Spotted Rafael, 
2 bettas=diff ones, 2 Mollies, 2 Platties, 
Plants, JavaMoss, hornwort, water lilly, aponogenton, Anacharis


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello,

25Gal setup, you can just about see my RTBshark and Calvus


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Howdy. I have 2 tanks - but this is my nicest. My 33 gallon FW planted community.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i have no grudge :wink: it just seems though like everytime i want to keep something you say the tanks not big enough. no hard feelings :mrgreen:


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

snigger, know what you mean mate,not necessarily osteoporoosi, but ive had my tank ideas smashed by people telling the proper spec tank for fish.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

snigger??? are u serious or are u making fun of me??? just wondering... :wink:


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

no mate i'm not i was serious


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ok lol :fun:


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jan 24, 2005)

alright my 29g fake planted tank: 








20g REAL planted tank:


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

here is my 55 gallon


----------



## steffie_0202 (May 3, 2005)

here is my tank! its smallish, but i lurve it 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/cursed_fandom/shsj003.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/cursed_fandom/shsj002.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/cursed_fandom/shsj001.jpg


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's my little 10 Gallon I hope the plants grow some more so I can get the silk plants out eventually.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

leongreenway @ Mon May 02 said:


> snigger, know what you mean mate,not necessarily osteoporoosi, but ive had my tank ideas smashed by people telling the proper spec tank for fish.


me too....but it mostly seems to be osteoporoosi

ps. osteoporoosi: im not trying to be rude im just observing a fact


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah, if you maximise mine you can just see the Black Calvus and my RTB Shark !!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

mine


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry if I have smashed peoples dreams, but I'm just thinking the animals best interest. I'll try to be nicer in the future..


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey osteoporoosi,

dont take it to heart. You're a good person looking out for the fish.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

My 55 gallon cichlid tank.

3 Yellow labs
4 Cynotilapia Orange Back Cobue
1 Powder Blue
1 Cobalt Zebra
4 Red Zebra


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is my 10 gallon. I only have 4 fake plants in it but my mom for some reason thinks i got too many lol she says you cant see the background. Im like your crazy. The two end plants and the pink one glow in the dark its cool when the lights are off and they are glowing you can see the outline of the fish when they swim by. I think ill set my 15 gallon up simalar but get the bigger bell and change the color of the gravel to black and white maybe. Its simple but i like it and the fish have lots of room to swim. Thats Kisses at the top, the tank is a bit dirty casue clean day is tomorrow and i didnt wait to take a pic then lol.
cameraman_2, i like your set up but i would be scared that the rocks would topple over and break the tank or kill the fish.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)




----------

